# How do you grill a lamb breast?



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I just got a lamb breast - it looks like a rack of ribs. Never cooked one before. I'm thinking of making a rub with cumin and coriander, maybe also marinate in olive oil, crushed garlic and lemon juice for the last few hours? 

How about the grilling itself? Slow and low? Like 300F for an hour or an hour and a half?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Well I guess I'll do it pretty much the way I described, indirect grilling at 275F for about 2 hours - unless someone has a better idea. I'm also thinking of doing the marinade overnight for convenience-sake (don't want to have to deal with it tomorrow except for putting it on the grill).

I'll have a few people over, this is gearing up to be a mediterranean-style dinner so I'll also grill a whole butterflied chicken (slow-cooked as well with oregano and herbes de provence, olive oil and crushed garlic), a piece of top sirloin (probably going to keep this simple, olive oil, garlic, S&P, maybe a little chili) and some Salvadorean chorizo (not exactly mediterranean, oh well). Served with a large bowl of tzatziki/skordalia and hummus with grilled pita bread, and I'll grill some potato slices with fresh rosemary.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Sounds great FF, I would want to make sure that it doesn't out. Indirect heat is the way to go.

Your serving the very things I enjoy. With your skills on the grill , I have no doubt it will be an eventful and enjoyable evening.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

petalsandcoco said:


> I would want to make sure that it doesn't out.


doesn't.. _dry_ out?

Thanks Petals. As long as said skills aren't impaired by the libations and discussions... I guess that should be alright!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Why not high heat?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for stopping by @Koukouvagia ! I was thinking low heat because I recently did beef back ribs with low heat and they cam out tender... thinking that there must be some fat and connective tissue in the lamb ribs as well, so for the same reason, cook them low heat on indirect heat... but I'm not sure, since I've never cooked them before.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I must not be familiar with this cut then. I thought you said it's a rack of lamb?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

It was labeled a "lamb breast". It looks just like a rack of pork spareribs, but a bit smaller. It looks just like that:





  








LambBreast01.jpg




__
french fries


__
Dec 9, 2014


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Well about 2 hours at 300F did it and it turned out great. The meat was tender and quite moist. There was a lot of fat but it was yummy. The most difficult part was to cut the ribs.. that was quite a tough job. I wasn't expecting that! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Any pics?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Unfortunately no pics. It's enough having to man the grill, make sure nothing burns, entertain the guests and keep the kids from killing each other... no time for pictures!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm glad it worked out though.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

lucyhank said:


> it will be best to hvae it with a syrup of corn i guess


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## alaminute (Aug 22, 2013)

Did you french or split the ribs? That's a great find, do you have an immersion circulator FF?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

No immersion circulator here. 

I did not French the ribs, I cooked the whole rack then proceeded to separate them as best I could, but they were so tightly attached together on one end that I had to resort to a bigger knife to cut through cartilage.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Sounds like a St. Louis cut with the cartilage running perpendicular to the ribs.  I never see lamb breast, but I can get veal breast any time.

That reminds me I have a full rack of venison ribs in the freezer.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

http://culinaryarts.about.com/od/beefporkothermeats/ss/cutsoflamb_3.htm


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Using the picture posted previously, my International Meat Manual published by the U.S. Meat Export Federation list it as a "Ribs, Breast Bones-Off" sometimes referred to as "Denver Style" ribs.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Mike9 said:


> Sounds like a St. Louis cut with the cartilage running perpendicular to the ribs.


That's exactly what it looked and felt like. 


cheflayne said:


> "Ribs, Breast Bones-Off" sometimes referred to as "Denver Style" ribs.


Thanks for that info - but this one had the bones in.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Denver style, St. Louis cut. You colonials seriously confuse me....


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

French Fries said:


> Thanks for that info - but this one had the bones in.


The bone off part is not talking about the rib bones, rather the breast bones. It basically is a cleaned up breast with the rib cartilage, elbow bone, sternum, diaphragm, surface fat, etc removed. In the chart below you can see the "breast" cut in the upper right hand corner and the "ribs, breast bones-off" cut in the lower left hand corner.

View media item 108887View media item 108888


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

cheflayne said:


> The bone off part is not talking about the rib bones, rather the breast bones. It basically is a cleaned up breast with the rib cartilage, elbow bone, sternum, diaphragm, surface fat, etc removed. In the chart below you can see the "breast" cut in the upper right hand corner and the "ribs, breast bones-off" cut in the lower left hand corner.


Ah ok I understand. Thanks for all the information. It's always a bit challenging to me to picture exactly where a cut comes from on the carcass.

So those ribs would actually be the continuation of the bones from what's labeled "back" on your drawing, which is made of what we usually call a rack of lamb, which we can cut in lamb cotelletes / lamb chops?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

French Fries said:


> So those ribs would actually be the continuation of the bones from what's labeled "back" on your drawing


Yes.

In this picture, the back is numbers 2 & 3, with 2 being the rack and 3 being the loin. The breast is number 6.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Great, thanks!


----------



## alaminute (Aug 22, 2013)

Very informative, thank you chef


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

This is good stuffed and roasted. It used to be one of the cheapest cuts of most all meats.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Veal breast is also very good stuffed & roasted.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

It sure is I should snag one next time I'm at that store.


----------

